

Ask HN: What are some good expensive toys? - charlesju

With all this talk about making billions I have found that most people don't even know what they want to buy with that money. I get the whole "this is a game and we're just doing it for ego" spin, but at some basic level there must be some cool stuff you want to buy.<p>So my question is, if you exited for millions today, what would you buy?
======
vyrotek
I would invest in other startups. I definitely think money is better spent on
experiences than things.

Having my debts paid off and knowing my family was taken care of would let me
pursue riskier startup ideas which are more fun and satisfying.

Of course, talk to my wife and I'm sure she'll give you a different answer. :)

------
gvb
You are asking the wrong people. Ask Larry Ellison.

<http://www.google.com/search?q=larry+ellison+toys>

------
bobds
I certainly wouldn't focus on toys.

I'd buy a place to turn into a hackerspace or coworking office.

------
saurabh
thinkgeek.com

